# A big box



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Just say the mailman. He told me that he has to walk back to the post office to get a "big box" that he thinks is for me. Oh man oh man oh man I hope it's from WaxingMoon!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I usually don't like Big Box....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

if its a hand made humi i want pics!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I want pics of your big box!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

mmmmmm box haha


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> if its a hand made humi i want pics!!!!


Even if it's not, bring on the pics.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The snow is really starting to pick up now. I'm starting to fear that it won't come 'till tomorrow or even thurs now. 

Ok... let the jokes begin, this post is talking about how the box won't come...


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

big boxes always mean awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

obleedo said:


> big boxes always mean awesome stuff!!!


That's what she said!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Im waiting on a big box from ed as well.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

a big box, with nice trim, coming ??? :shocked:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

ooooooooohhhh boy.... funniest thread in a while....

but yes, please post pictures of your big, nicely trimmed, hand worked box


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

jesus christ i made a boo boo haha


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WE Want BOX!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

No box yesterday. Hopefully today, though I doubt it- we got another crazy storm hitting right now.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

what happend to "rain sleet or snow"?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My mailman had no problem dropping off all my bills yesterday....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> what happend to "rain sleet or snow"?


That's what I've been saying since I started living here.



Coop D said:


> My mailman had no problem dropping off all my bills yesterday....


The difference is that I'm in Baltimore, and the people don't know how to react in this weather.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I want to know if the Olivia G spot is in the box!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no.. The G-Spot appears in another thread!!!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> No box yesterday. Hopefully today, though I doubt it- we got another crazy storm hitting right now.


seems like men are always,looking for the box!! :banana:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Oh no.. The G-Spot appears in another thread!!!!!


And if a map is included i would love a copy!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> And if a map is included i would love a copy!


You're not the only one scott!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> You're not the only one scott!!


lol there have been many many discussions regarding the whereabouts of the elusive creature known as the G-Spot. If you have any information please share.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

LincolnSmokes said:


> You're not the only one scott!!


I hate when there are 2 Scott's in a thread.... Damn good name if I do say so myself!!!!:smoke:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol there have been many many discussions regarding the whereabouts of the elusive creature known as the G-Spot. If you have any information please share.


in your wallet maybe ??? :dunno:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I hate when there are 2 Scott's in a thread.... Damn good name if I do say so myself!!!!:smoke:


At least it applies to both!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

...all i can say is "come hither"... nuff said


(please not that if you do not understand, then you most likey have never found the real g-spot)


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ...all i can say is "come hither"... nuff said
> 
> (please not that if you do not understand, then you most likey have never found the real g-spot)


hahahaha..... I really hope everyone understood that.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> hahahaha..... I really hope everyone understood that.


I dont get it... i should really drop the ninja turtles thing and get a life!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

spanky, spanky !!!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I for one am looking forward to seeing pictures of your box when it finally comes.

I'm also looking forward to getting my hands on a box of my own...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yo! Where da' humi?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

The mailman now has a new humi....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Coop D said:


> The mailman now has a new humi....


For real.... I hoping it will come today.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> For real.... I hoping it will come today.


if better. its been line 3 days.... cant you go pick it up?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

do you have a big load waiting for the box ?? :banana:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Allright Jim where is that dam big sloppy box?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I called the post office. Although they couldn't tell me if my mail went out for delivery or not, they said that they will not be delivering the majority of the mail they have due to the snow on the roads. What annoys me is that I live a minute and a half walk for the post office, and the sidewalks are clear on my street. I've received mail at 6PM before, some there's still a shot, but its pretty slim.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you to get it today!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

put on your galoshes on, and go get the b**ch!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I called the post office. Although they couldn't tell me if my mail went out for delivery or not, they said that they will not be delivering the majority of the mail they have due to the snow on the roads. What annoys me is that I live a minute and a half walk for the post office, and the sidewalks are clear on my street. I've received mail at 6PM before, some there's still a shot, but its pretty slim.


what am i missing here. what is keeping you from walking down the street and picking up the package?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> what am i missing here. what is keeping you from walking down the street and picking up the package?


I asked them that and they said because the retail section was closed due to the snow I couldn't pick anything up.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

that f'en suxs dude!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I asked them that and they said because the retail section was closed due to the snow I couldn't pick anything up.


thats retarded. there the f'ing post office! thats pissing me off and its not even my box. lol. :fencing:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

It came! And of course my camera was dead. But, you can see what was inside here.

I am gonna get them seasoning tonight, and take some pictures of them inside soon.

Thanks Again Ed!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad they survived through the rain, sleet and snow... or whatever that old saying is.....

I hope it's what you were looking for! And.... Thank you!



jadeg001 said:


> It came! And of course my camera was dead. But,
> you can see what was inside here.
> 
> I am gonna get them seasoning tonight, and take some pictures of them inside soon.
> ...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

took long enough for that box to come !!!


----------

